# Esperanto: Kiam la popoloj povos libere sin kompreni, tiam ili ĉesos reciproke sin malami.



## Jocaste

Bonjour foreros !
I'd like to know if this sentence in Esperanto is correct :

*Kiam la popoi oj povos libere sin kompreni, tiam ili ĉesos reciproke sin malami.*

It's a quote from a historical monument for Zamenhof in Pau, but I have trouble reading the stone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## astlanda

KIAM LA POPOLOJ POVOS LIBERE SIN KOMPRENI, TIAM ILI ĆESOS RECIPROKE SIN MALAMI

Not "*popoi oj*" but "POPOLOJ" = "the nations"

I suppose, you can understand the meaning


----------



## Jocaste

Thank you very much astlanda.
And yeah, I understand the meaning and it's really a sound thought


----------



## astlanda

You're welcome

Still - I'm afraid a language is just the first step, though important. 
...
Oh yes ... he is not speaking about languages, but comprehension.


----------



## Tim~!

"La popoloj", more precisely, is "the people of different nations".


----------



## Flaminius

Just curious but what does mean, please?


----------



## astlanda

KIAM = when
LA POPOLOJ = the peoples
POVOS = will be able 
LIBERE = freely
SIN = their selves/each others
KOMPRENI = understand
TIAM = then
ILI = they
ĆESOS = will cease/stop
RECIPROKE=mutually
SIN = their selves/each others
MAL+AMI= not+love -> hate


----------



## Jocaste

A French translation of this sentence may be "_Quand les peuples pourront librement se comprendre, ils cesseront de se détester_".


----------

